# Can HR10 get the HD Sunday Ticket games



## ratchytron2k (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey all,

Does anyone know if I can get the HD Sunday Ticket games on my HR10-250 or are they, God forbid, in MPEG4 - :eek2: the one word an HR10 owner fears more than any other!

Thanks.


----------



## brianct1972 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes you will get them on your HR10-250...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yep, you'll get them just fine this year. All bets are off for next season though.


----------



## ratchytron2k (Aug 3, 2006)

I seem to be missing some HD games. 

NFL: Atlanta Falcons at Carolina Panthers	10:00 am	HD 719
NFL: New Orleans Saints at Cleveland Browns	10:00 am	HD 720

When I switch to the either channel I get the message "CHANNEL NOT AVAILABLE". 

On the guide on my DirecTivo DVR (HR10) I only have 7 of 9 HD games listed. 

What gives?


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

The guide may not be correct but the games will be on the channels DirecTV has listed.


----------



## ratchytron2k (Aug 3, 2006)

Hmmm... when I go to any other HD Ticket Channel (721 - 727) I get a banner saying "UPCOMING:" and then it lists the particular game and the game info, but again, for Channel 719 & 720 gives me a DirecTV warning box saying "CHANNEL NOT AVAILABLE" - just curious, what do others see when they go to those channels?


----------

